
Show HN: RSS Feed for HN Favorites - figassis
https://hnfaves.com
======
figassis
I was trying to consolidate my bookmarks, but hn favorites was on its own
island, so this basically allows anyone to subscribe to their favorites at
[https://hnfaves.com/user?p=page?type=rss|atom|json](https://hnfaves.com/user?p=page?type=rss|atom|json)

